# what video game(s) would you consider to be a Masterpiece??



## King Dorado (Aug 17, 2017)

I would definitely say Halo,

and The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild...

maybe Medal of Honor: Frontline too...

what else?


----------



## unravel (Aug 17, 2017)

Life is strange
I am setsuna
The world ends with you
Skyrim
Persona
All legend of zelda series
Mother 3
Last of Us
NieR: Automata 



Spoiler: last but not the least



Competitive games such as Dota 2 and CSGO also insert salt there


Might forgot the rest tho :v


----------



## Farobi (Aug 17, 2017)

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Competitive games such as Dota 2 and CSGO also insert salt there



Weh CSGO


----------



## unravel (Aug 17, 2017)

Farobi said:


> Weh CSGO



Imong mama get out stalker


----------



## Nerd House (Aug 17, 2017)

The World Ends With You
Earthbound
Chrono Trigger
Xenoblade Chronicles
Transistor
Ys SEVEN


----------



## pawpatrolbab (Aug 17, 2017)

Yooka Laylee
Luigis Mansion Dark Moon


----------



## pizzapie44 (Aug 17, 2017)

castlevania: symphony of the night

the legend of zelda: the wind waker

metal gear solid 1-4

mother 3

paper mario: the thousand year door


----------



## Shu (Aug 17, 2017)

Fantasy Life, out of all the other games I have it's the only one I played for consecutive days without sleep and barely any food T.T


----------



## Psydye (Aug 18, 2017)

Super Metroid (SNES)
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (PSX) It introduced us to the "Metroid" style of playing and exploring that we all know and love.
Contra Hard Corps (Genesis)
Sonic the Hedgehog 3 & Knuckles (Genesis) Technically two games but it was meant to be one cohesive adventure. So I'm putting it here.
Super Mario Sunshine (GC) One of(if not, THE) best 3D Mario games out there!
Silent Hills 1-3 (PSX, PS2, etc.) The original trilogy of the SH games are all masterpieces in my opinion. Gotta love psychological horror!
Resident Evil (GC) The Gamecube remake of the original RE is what got me into the RE series in the first place and also, survival horror in general.
Undertale (PC)
Probably some more I'm forgetting but will add as I remember!


----------



## Rupleteaser (Aug 18, 2017)

Mother 3 (being my personal favourite) is pretty well crafted in all regards. Music, Story and Visuals are all expertly done. Better yet is that the vision of the game is pretty well documented so it'd be very hard to argue it didn't do everything it tried to do. Just a real great game all around, so I see no reason not to call it a masterpiece.

If I was to pick a singular game that I would consider a masterpiece though, I'd have to say Xenoblade Chronicles. The sheer feeling of adventure that oozes from that game is phenomenal. Even if you dislike a character to begin with, chances are you'll be dreading saying goodbye to them by the end. There's so much emotion and wonder packed into the game, it can feel epic and relaxing all at the same time and it's just plain beautiful. As much as I enjoyed Xenoblade X and am looking forward to 2, I think it would be exceedingly difficult to match this game, let alone surpass it.


----------



## Zane (Aug 18, 2017)

Goemon's Great Adventure

Pikmin and Pikmin 2

Pok?mon R/S/E and Pok?mon HG/SS (the originals too but the upgraded PC system in the remakes clinches it)

Banjo-Tooie 

LoZ The Wind Waker

Tales of Symphonia

Tales of the Abyss

Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles 

Sonic Adventure 2 Battle

Luigi's Mansion

Paper Mario

Donkey Kong 64

I wanna say Mario Sunshine too and probably more but this list is already rly long!


----------



## DCYUKI (Aug 19, 2017)

Little Nightmares!! It's an awesome game! I've watched the playthrough and it's really awesome!


----------



## Mash (Aug 19, 2017)

The paper mario series (before sticker star).  Mario and luigi: Bowsers Inside story, BOTW, Undertale, Mother 3, Earthbound, Snake Pass, Minecraft, Smash bros brawl.


----------



## Kitsey (Aug 22, 2017)

The Last of Us.
I think that's the only game I've played that I truly consider a masterpiece.
Maybe Silent Hill 2. I can only imagine how wild it would've been if I hadn't been spoiled for the twist. Even knowing it, it was a fantastic experience.


----------



## SleepyAvocado (Aug 22, 2017)

Life is Strange


----------



## Loriii (Aug 22, 2017)

Off the top of my head

The Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past / Ocarina of Time / Breath of the Wild
Super Mario Bros. / Super Mario World / Super Mario Galaxy
Kingdom Hearts 1 and 2
Resident Evil 1, 2 and 4
Final Fantasy X
Persona 3
Dragon Quest VIII: Journey of the Cursed King
Heavy Rain


----------



## Weiland (Aug 23, 2017)

From what I've played, maybe Stardew Valley, Zelda: BOTW and even Crash Bandicoot N Sane Trilogy.


----------



## Loffy09 (Aug 23, 2017)

Banjo Kazooie and Tooie, the entire Kirby series (yes, even the spinoffs) Luigi's Mansion, UNDERTALE and Slime Rancher! Recently got into Slime Rancher and it's the greatest game I've played in a while!


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 23, 2017)

Pikmin 1 2 3 
Mother 1 2 3 
Miitopia 
Fire emblem 3ds 
all of core Pokemon
ANIMAL CROSSING 
harmonknight ( tho that final boss geeeeze )
Pmd ( well mostly all )
MARIO 3D PLATFORMERS
zelllllda 
Ff7 and possibly X tho I've never played it
Tomodatchi life ( you know it )
Heroes of the Storm ( only and favorite mobs I've played so I MUST be biased towardd it )
Toontown Rewritten Best MMO right?
Paper Mario 1 2 3 
MandL PiT, paper jam dream team the whole shabang 
Dkc reboot and snes 2 
Smash Bros
Kidick ( edit. What was I typing! How could it have gotten auto corrected like that! )
I don't want to make this last the rast of this page so I'll stop


----------



## brutalitea (Aug 23, 2017)

The Witcher 3
The Last of Us
Uncharted 4
Pokemon Red/Blue


----------



## Loffy09 (Aug 23, 2017)

50m4ra said:


> Pikmin 1 2 3
> Mother 1 2 3
> Miitopia
> Fire emblem 3ds
> ...



Oh hey another TTR and Overwatch fan! What's your main toon's laff?


----------



## NinelivesBobcat (Aug 23, 2017)

Animal Crossing (mainly GCN and City Folk, though New Leaf is my favourite)
Half-Life 1 and 2
Portal 1 and 2
Super Mario 64
Super Mario World
Super Mario Bros. 3
Super Mario Galaxy
Legend of Zelda: A Link to the Past
F-Zero
F-Zero X (especially with the expansion pack)
Paper Mario and Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door
SpongeBob SquarePants: Battle for Bikini Bottom (underrated gem)
GTA Vice City
Mario Kart DS

a few more games but i dont want to fill the whole page


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Aug 23, 2017)

Super Mario Bros. 3
Super Mario Galaxy
Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild and Wind Waker is also near and dear to me.
Ori and the Blind Forest
Final Fantasy IX
Final Fantasy VI
Chrono Trigger
Lunar: Silver Star Story
Lunar 2: Eternal Blue


----------



## Cress (Aug 23, 2017)

Mother 3 and Mario Galaxy (the first one) are the only 2 games that I'd easily say are masterpieces. However, I recently played the first Danganronpa and that was phenomenal in every aspect, so I could add that (I'm downloading DR 2 right now lol, people say it's even better than the first).

Breath of the Wild isn't even close to being a masterpiece


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Aug 23, 2017)

Oh, I can't believe I forgot this one:

Psychonauts. This game is so brilliant and original and fun.


----------



## Squidward (Aug 25, 2017)

The Mass Effect trilogy


----------



## Tao (Aug 25, 2017)

- Banjo-Kazooie
- Super Mario World
- Sonic 2
- Super Metroid
- Megaman X
- Dragon's Dogma


Not even necessarily my favourite games (though they are up there), just the few I feel I would change almost nothing about if given the chance.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 25, 2017)

The Walking Dead Season 3
Super Mario Sunshine
And... Undertale?


----------



## Fleshy (Aug 26, 2017)

Spyro Year of the Dragon


----------



## Nerd House (Aug 26, 2017)

Psydye said:


> Castlevania: Symphony of the Night (PSX) It introduced us to the "Metroid" style of playing and exploring that we all know and love.



Um....Metroid did that xD


----------



## Nightstar (Aug 26, 2017)

The ones that come to mind for me are The World Ends With You, the first Bioshock, and Mass Effect 1 & 2.


----------



## goro (Aug 27, 2017)




----------



## superheroantics (Aug 28, 2017)

Silent Hill 1/2


----------



## deSPIRIA (Sep 4, 2017)

earthbound is my favorite out of the MOTHER trilogy 5/5 mastapeece
fire emblem path of radiance 5/5 a mastapeece
skullgirls is an amazingly balanced and detailed fighting game 5/5 a masterpeece
the binding of isaac rebirth another mastapeece 5/5


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 4, 2017)

I've got lots of favorites but most are flawed in one way or another. The only one I consider to be a flawless masterpiece is Super Metroid.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 4, 2017)

Zelda Windwaker and Final Fantasy (7 and X)


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Sep 4, 2017)

Final Fantasy IX
Shadow of the Colossus
Kid Icarus Uprising


----------



## candys (Sep 8, 2017)

Diablo, GTA, fallout 4


----------



## Tao (Sep 8, 2017)

Stalfos said:


> I've got lots of favorites but most are flawed in one way or another. The only one I consider to be a flawless masterpiece is Super Metroid.



Literally the only thing I would change about Super Metroid is that wall jumping is a bit finicky. 

Otherwise, MASTAHPEECE!!!!


----------



## MishMeesh (Sep 8, 2017)

Skyrim
Animal Crossing: New Leaf
Stardew Valley
Super Mario 64
Shadow of the Colossus

None of those are even in my top 3 favourite games of all time, but they are the ones I can think of that I've played where any flaws they have are completely overshadowed by them being fantastic.


----------



## Joy (Sep 8, 2017)

Persona 3&4 
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney, Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations
The Sims 2 & 3
Rune Factory 4
The Last of Us
TallTale: The Walking Dead 
Life is Strange


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Sep 9, 2017)

Games that I would consider a masterpiece...

Kingdom hearts 2 for sure...
Stardew valley, I mean, that game is harvest moon but with good graphics...
Monster Hunter Frontier Z, this game has the monst content out or any monster hunter game, every monster in the other games is in this game + tons of exclusive monsters!...
Er... I can't think of any more worth mentioning...


----------



## Stalfos (Sep 14, 2017)

Tao said:


> Literally the only thing I would change about Super Metroid is that wall jumping is a bit finicky.
> 
> Otherwise, MASTAHPEECE!!!!



I don't really have any problem with wall jumping, space jumping on the other hand can be quite annoying. Sometimes it'll just stop working for no apparent reason, mostly when jumping after falling a little bit.

I guess it's not flawless after all. But pretty much though. lol


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 15, 2017)

Sunset (point and click/adventure game on Steam).


----------



## Starscream (Sep 19, 2017)

one of my favorite games of all time, okami, is one i would consider a masterpiece. the art style is incredible and breath-taking, and the incorporation of japanese folklore is amazing. the story never gets boring, and it invokes emotion, laughter, and suspense. the music is beautiful, and so is the gameplay.
you also just can't beat being a wolf in a game!!
other than okami, i would consider witcher 3 (i think someone already mentioned it but why not mention it again, it's that good) and red dead redemption are a couple i would also vote to be masterpieces.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 19, 2017)

Super Mario World
Final Fantasy VI
Mass Effect
Recettear
Rock Band 2

Those are my top all-time favorites.


----------



## Goyoku (Sep 19, 2017)

Okami. 'Nuff said.

Beautiful art, beautiful story, beautiful everything. It has twists, it can make you cry and be happy or be angry and the exploration of Japanese folklore and how its incorporated in the story is perfect for any curious person. The gameplay depends on what console you're playing it on, but overall it's unique and you can see how Okami has influenced other games in the future. It used to be so underrated but now it seems like a cult classic.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 21, 2017)

Pokemon ORAS imo are perfect


----------



## hestu (Sep 25, 2017)

Definitely Breath of the Wild, also probably Ocarina of Time.


----------



## WitchOfMiracles (Sep 27, 2017)

I've played thousands upon thousands of games in my life, so it's really hard to decide. There are a lot of different things to consider, such as relevance to the gaming world overall and the influence they had on games in general, and then the matter of personal preference and interest. There are many games I could say, but I think if I were to pick one game that falls under the category of a game I personally find really enjoyable, yet also has a lot of merit and value in a historical sense as being the pinnacle of excellent game design and had a great influence on the video game world, I would have to say Resident Evil 4. It is just a fantastic game in a lot of different respects, and anyone that has an interest in the overall universe of video game development and the history of video games, should definitely make time to play it at least once.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 27, 2017)

I consider these to be total masterpieces that have made a huge impact on my life:

Trauma Center: Under the Knife 1 & 2 (DS)
Trauma Center: Second Opinion (Wii)
Trauma Center: New Blood (Wii)
Trauma Team (Wii)


----------



## DJStarstryker (Sep 28, 2017)

Alyx said:


> I consider these to be total masterpieces that have made a huge impact on my life:
> 
> Trauma Center: Under the Knife 1 & 2 (DS)
> Trauma Center: Second Opinion (Wii)
> ...



Wow, that's awesome. You don't really see people bring up the Trauma Center series much. 

I love it. Honestly, Trauma Center (the original) and Phoenix Wright (again, the original) are what I bought my original DS for. Back before the DS Lite was out, even.


----------



## Octaviian (Oct 1, 2017)

Ocarina of Time
Kingdom Hearts (Personal favorite is the 1st game)


----------



## Cress (Oct 1, 2017)

Cress said:


> I recently played the first Danganronpa and that was phenomenal in every aspect, so I could add that (I'm downloading DR 2 right now lol, people say it's even better than the first).



Following up to this; 2 was indeed fantastic, and V3 is the absolute best of the series... before the ending. V3's ending was terribly handled. But chapters 1 through 5 were constructed so perfectly.


----------



## davidlblack (Oct 13, 2017)

Super Smash Brothers Melee for the Nintendo Gamecube
Super Mario Sunshine for the Nintendo Gamecube
Shovel Knight: Treasure Trove for multiple consoles.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2017)

Anyone who disagrees can get out.


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 15, 2017)

For me its Uncharted: The Nathan drake collection for ps4

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 209737
> Anyone who disagrees can get out.



I have you know I completley disagree with you on that. This is better in comparison


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2017)

KnoxUK said:


> I have you know I completley disagree with you on that. This is better in comparison
> View attachment 209739



gtfo


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 15, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> gtfo



With all honestly though I think this is the better game hands down. Mario 64 is so over rated.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 15, 2017)

KnoxUK said:


> With all honestly though I think this is the better game hands down. Mario 64 is so over rated.



wario is lit af xDDD

But SM64 being overrated causes it to spawn some extra hilarious youtube videos (like super fidget spinner 64... like what even)


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 15, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> wario is lit af xDDD
> 
> But SM64 being overrated causes it to spawn some extra hilarious youtube videos (like super fidget spinner 64... like what even)



So true, I mean Mario 64 is so popular.  You'll love this channel on YouTube. He goes so in depth with the mechanics and mathematical equations in SM64 it's absolutely mental.

https://m.youtube.com/channel/UC5miyvhPsWWyfTulnJ43koQ


----------



## Starglow (Oct 15, 2017)

Kingdom Hearts
The Stanley Parable
Pyre
Sonic Mania
(havent even finished those last two yet but.... good god. They're so fun.)
Undertale
Portal 2. Of all the games I could list, this is the one I'd pick if I could only pick one. 
and then Kid Icarus: Uprising. If I kept listing I'd be here all day but these are the games off the top of my head that really struck me in some way and were genuinely a blast to play.


----------



## KnoxUK (Oct 16, 2017)

Starglow said:


> Kingdom Hearts
> The Stanley Parable
> Pyre
> Sonic Mania
> ...



Sonic Mania is awesome. I haven't finished it yet, its surprisingly difficult.


----------



## Sloom (Oct 16, 2017)

Pregnant Elsa Baby Birth.


----------



## meo (Oct 20, 2017)

Journey.
Skyrim. 
Shadow of the Colossus.


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2017)

_NieR: Automata_. It is pure perfection.


----------



## Garrett (Oct 20, 2017)

Advance Wars
Skies of Arcadia
Breath of the wild
Golden Sun
Shenmue


----------

